# Fingernail growth/shape and Crohns'.....



## Lisa (Jun 10, 2010)

Not sure what made me think of htis today - but here goes!

Has anyone else ever been told that 'clubbing' of fingernails is a sign of Crohns'?.....Doesn't have to be severe - I had one Dr ages ago take one look at my hands and tell me I had Crohn's vs Colitis.......

Not the greatest picture but I think you can get my meaning.....


----------



## Creepy Lurker (Jun 10, 2010)

All my toenails grow like that.  Couldn't tell you about my fingernails as I've always bitten them ridiculously short.

Finger clubbing is a well known symptom/indicator of Crohn's.  I think my fingers are clubbed, although I've never been told specifically.


----------



## Mayflower537 (Jun 10, 2010)

So is it more how your nails grow or the shape of fingertips and toes?


----------



## shazamataz (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have that, but since coming off prednisone have developed little indentations like on a golf ball on 4 fingers! Doc reckons it may be a type of psoriasis thing which is also Crohn's related - boo :-(


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

do you mean the curving of the nail/nail bed? if so - wow! my fingernails are exactly this shape and i never realised it was anything other than natural shaping. my mum and i have twin hands lol... when she was younger, if we put say her left hand next to my right, it looked like a pair- except for the nails.. where hers were flat, mine were curved. i've learned something today - thank you.

i've never had pits in my nails, but i do get horizontal ridges.. i was told years ago that this is a sign that something has temporarily affected the growth, like illness/shock/emotional upset.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes!!!!!

I mentioned in my introductory post that the first time Roo saw her GI, she didn't see one until after her surgery, he looked at her fingers and predicted that her Crohn's had most likely been present for 2 years due to the clubbing of her fingers.


----------



## ChefShazzy (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesting!  My nails never get too long, because of my line of work...  but some nails, esp my thumbnails, are bumpy...  no way my camera is good enough to show you what I mean, but they aren't smooth - they're ripply.  Like ding said, I think they are like that from periods of illness/not getting proper nutrients?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 11, 2010)

MsSickandTired said:


> Interesting!  My nails never get too long, because of my line of work...  but some nails, esp my thumbnails, are bumpy...  no way my camera is good enough to show you what I mean, but they aren't smooth - they're ripply.  Like ding said, I think they are like that from periods of illness/not getting proper nutrients?


I have that too!  One nail in particular is really bad.  It has a very distinct ridge in it.  I also have the clubbed nail thing going on as well.  It's all very interesting...


----------



## Lisa (Jun 11, 2010)

Generally nails will show changes in nutrition - with ridges etc - it is especially easy to show with a horses' hoof - a lot of times you can see rings.....


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 12, 2010)

For those of you who don't know what clubbing is here's a better pic:





http://img.medscape.com/pi/emed/ckb/dermatology/1048885-1094030-753.jpg
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://img.medscape.com/pi/emed/ckb/dermatology/1048885-1094030-753.jpg&imgrefurl=http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1094030-overview&h=1004&w=1374&sz=534&tbnid=ikqq0ycLtb-zLM:&tbnh=110&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dclubbed%2Bfinger&hl=en&usg=__OwH_gGTObwMK7F4rnzn8F5HvqRM=&sa=X&ei=ejQTTKG6A4_4MovVrKIL&ved=0CBoQ9QEwAg
I've never heard that clubbing was an indication of crohns. My brother has clubbed fingers but he has not been diagnosed with crohns and hopefully never will. Neither my sister nor I have clubbed fingers.


----------



## Dexky (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't know about clubbed fingers, but was told by a nutritionist that the ridges that EJ has are due to poor calcium absorption that comes with crohn's.


----------



## Rebecca85 (Jun 12, 2010)

Some of my fingernails are curved like that, but it is hard to tell as I bite my fingernails. I read about this quick test to see if you have clubbing. Curve your fingers over on both hands and place the fingernail on your left first finger against the fingernail of your right first finger (easier to do than explain!). Normally there should be a Diamond shaped 'window' at the point where your nails meet the skin. If you have clubbing, there won't be a gap there. Repeat with the rest of your fingers.

I did it, and my first fingers are clubbed, then my second and third are very slightly clubbed (there is a teeny gap) and my little fingers and thumbs are normal. So maybe that means we caught the Crohn's early?


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2010)

Jesus!
I'm shocked by crabby's pics, my fingers and nails are just like that, and I didn't know this, my nails have vertical lines in them, and when they grow, they split thro the middle, I've spoke to nail technicians about this, they said maybe I've damaged them, trapped them, wot? all 8 of em! I just know that they are disgusting and horrible, and half the time, I sit on them to hide them!
Now I know why!


----------



## belle1999 (Jun 12, 2010)

Astra, i have the same thing as you (and many others). My nails are ridgy and tend to split in the middle rather than the sides. 
Those of you who paint your nails, do you find that nail polish tends to peel off easily?


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes it does Belle!
weird
I just can't grow them at all, they just split, it's gotta be a Crohnie thang!
just another problem, sigh


----------



## e13 boy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all

My thumb nails had dreadful beau's lines/pitting for 21 years.

My crohn's history is as follows -
5 abcecess's/2 fistulas all removed by surgery(7 seperate op's) 1988-1991
Right side hemi colectomy 1998
Resection of terminal ileum 2008
Drugs i used pentasa/steroids/Aza(imuran)/6mp - never gave me 'remission'.
Symptons - gut pain,chronic Dir',anemia(tiredness etc),weight loss,chronic erythema nodosum(inflammed rashes on my legs) & my nails(as above).
In the years leading into the ops the symptons were severe.In the years inbetween the symptons were mild/moderate - i just 'coped'with it!
I tried a different approach.I read about mucopollysaccarides,found where i could buy them, and gave it a go.That changed everything for me.I no longer suffer from the symptoms listed and i watched my thumb nails heal and go back to normal.

e13 boy


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jun 12, 2010)

e13 boy said:


> Hi all
> 
> My thumb nails had dreadful beau's lines/pitting for 21 years.
> 
> ...



Welcome E13 Boy!  Your story has a familiar ring to some of us.  I had to google http://www.serovera.com/ and found it interesting.  

How long have you been on it and is this the site you used?  I used VSL#3 probiotics because it came refridgerated and it is expensive.  I have stopped to see if it was making a difference.  I too am looking for something to help heal my ulcers, meds are making me ill and don't want any more side effects.  

Glad you joined us, perhaps you could tell us your story in the your story thread so everyone can welcome you. Hope you join us.


----------



## e13 boy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Jettalady

I will post my full story for all to read.Thanks.

e13 boy


----------



## bethany84 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Pasobuff! 

I have fingernails just like yours! They grow curved, like claws I always say! lol! I was told when I was younger that I probably damaged them doing manual stuff as have always had horses etc. However once I was diagnosed the docs said it must be the crohns disease and now they look at them every time i go into hospital, for changes, severity etc. I have been told vitamin B12 helps with this by strengthening them, (as well as helping with hairloss/breakages!) but mine still seem the same!

Oh well I guess I will never be a hand model!!  x


----------



## jessyyy (Jun 12, 2010)

MsSickandTired said:


> Interesting!  My nails never get too long, because of my line of work...  but some nails, esp my thumbnails, are bumpy...  no way my camera is good enough to show you what I mean, but they aren't smooth - they're ripply.


Mine are the same way!
And than the top of my nails tend to split and it is like layers are peeling off! 

I never knew why..


----------



## Christy (Jun 12, 2010)

My nails are like that ~ *but*, they have been that way my entire life, and I am now 47 and _just _started having any tummy issues at all in the last little bit.  How very odd!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jun 12, 2010)

My nails are normal but have verticle lines on them. I usually bite my nails but have had a few rashes on my hands and arms so I have kept them away from my face. I used to have beautiful long nails but my half moons only show on my thumbs.  I havent worn polish in years! I am on quite  bit  of calcium, so hopefully that should make them stronger.


----------



## BLM (Jun 13, 2010)

It seems that almost every nail on my hands grows differently....yes Im difficult. Some are curved down, others just break really deep into the nail causing pain and irritation, they are weak brittle and dont grow well. Im starting to see some clubbing on a few fingers but not all.....awwww this lovely disease SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Jessi (Oct 31, 2011)

Found this thread, and thought I'd resurrect the dead... since it's Halloween and all. 

I have the beginning stages of clubbing going on, and have always had ridges like celery for fingernails. 

Very strange...


----------



## JMC (Oct 31, 2011)

Crohn's disease is listed as one of the causes of nail clubbing along with many other nasty things which hopefully you don't have!


----------



## Grant (Nov 1, 2011)

I've had ridging on fingernails & toenails immediately post surgery. All of them. I always put it down to trauma or something similar.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## David (Nov 1, 2011)

For those of you with various nail symptoms, go to our vitamin and mineral deficiencies database (sorry it's not done!) and do a search for "nail" ("edit" > "find" in your browser) and keep hitting "find again" to see the various references.  Brittle, ridges, spots, lines, etc, many are attributable to deficiencies.


----------



## Leebie3 (Apr 15, 2012)

jessyyy said:


> Mine are the same way!
> And than the top of my nails tend to split and it is like layers are peeling off!
> 
> I never knew why..


Mine do that too!  My nail tech cannot for the life of her figure out why or why nail polish nor gel or acrylic nails stay on me :-s


----------



## alohakim18 (Aug 29, 2016)

OMG I thought that was my hand!  I was told its from COPD because I smoked for a long time (quit when I got my Crohn's diagnosis). I haven't read other replies yet, and I'm going to do some research, but for now we're 2 for 2 on Crohn's and clubbing!

-Kim
Fellow crohnie 

QUOTE=Lisa;193082]Not sure what made me think of htis today - but here goes!

Has anyone else ever been told that 'clubbing' of fingernails is a sign of Crohns'?.....Doesn't have to be severe - I had one Dr ages ago take one look at my hands and tell me I had Crohn's vs Colitis.......

Not the greatest picture but I think you can get my meaning.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## tots (Aug 31, 2016)

Seriously, for the amount of $$$ I spend at the Dr I learn more here than I ever do at the Dr. 

Why if there are common thongs CD or UC patients have, why does my Dr not use a check list of questions. How do I know to tell him all these things? I didn't know this was related!!

I guess you have to be a med student to know all this!! 


Lauren


----------



## Layla (Sep 2, 2016)

Haha, me too!

My nails have always been very curved, like Lisa's pic but possibly slightly worse. My finger shape is fairly normal though, no real widening around the fingertips and when I do the nail against nail thing as described above I can see some light, so would I have clubbing or just naturally curved nails????


----------



## mekisha (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello all. I am new here and just got diagnosed with Crohns last month. Currently taking azathioprine. I have been a nail tech for 20 years and have always had very nice, healthy nails up until about 4 years ago when I started getting horizontal ridges(beaus lines) on every nail. I knew this could be a sign of illness so went to the dr. All tests came back normal. Now my nails are starting to club or are at least more humped/curved than usual. I am a previous smoker so lung/heart problems were the first thing to cross my mind. Had blood tests, EKG and chest xray all normal so I suppose it is the Crohns causing my nail issues. I also suffer from extreme anxiety so even when the doctors tell me I'm fine, I still think they've missed something. Anyhow, this forum has really helped me feel better.


----------

